# Can you identify this?



## jwriter (Apr 26, 2009)

Can anybody tell me who makes this controller?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Alltrax
http://www.alltraxinc.com/

its one of the AXE series controllers.


----------



## jwriter (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you frodus.

Is this wiring correct for a general series wound motor?


----------

